# Is there a way to clean a beard?



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

My Ginny is a Labradoodle...about 25 % poodle I would say. We bath her every three months or so. Because we live in the country we take her to a do it yourself dog wash, so don't like to go too often. Ginny does not like the car. Her beard is about four inches long, and is alway wet and dirty. Brushing softens the hair...but I am sure it must be smelly. I have no sense of smell, so am always worried about it. I really don't want to cut it, because I love dogs with beards...lol.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If you love the long beard, then you are going to have to learn to love the wet dirty beard. ;-) You can use a spray bottle with water daily to "wash" it out, then towel dry, then comb it thru or it will be matted. Personally, I can't stand all that wet drippy stuff on long beards, and think it makes dogs look like old men..hehe..so I prefer shorter beards, but thats my personal choice. Brushing will NOT soften the hair..you may be noticing that after she is brushed, the hair feels softer, yes. That is because you brushed out some dry dirt and grime that was in there. You cannot soften the hair by brushing it anymore than you can change the texture of your own hair by brushing it. ;-) I wish! If you don't brush her, she will become matted, and need to be shaved. Brush on! lol


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

hmmmm...may have to at least keep it to a shorter beard...lol


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

kitley2001 said:


> hmmmm...may have to at least keep it to a shorter beard...lol




;-) LOL Might be worth thinking about at least..hehe


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Remmy, my Shih Tzu x Maltese, I like a beard on but every once in a while, I clip it all off and start over letting it grow out which does not take long. As his face is white, it does start to get stained around his mouth. I never let it get too long so there is no problem with it matting.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been wondering a bit about the waterless shampoo sprays. I've got my first dog (in years) with a beard. I will keep it the same way they she came to me as it's beautiful but isn't long. I was thinking maybe that would help between baths??


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Sparrow..I had wondered about trying that too. Think I will try to find some in this small town..thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 17, 2011)

let me know how it works for you


----------



## shellbeme (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a maltese, every couple of days I will wash his beard with spa lavish facial scrub, however  he is a fraction of the size of your dog. Cleaning the face for us is not a big production like it might be in your case. Many shampoos also sell wipes, I wonder if those might help you out. Earthbath is one of the brands we use.


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Shellbeme...I will try the wipes as well!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

i've used the waterless shampoos on my dogs beard. The one I used does tend to dry the hair out... maybe it has alcohol or some other fast drying agent in it that is drying on the hair. So I rotate using the waterless cleaner with 2 other options..... use a warm water on a washcloth occasionally. Or just plunk her into the tub and wash just the beard and feet.....


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks so much NRB...I have yet to puchase something...but will be going in hanks.


----------

